
Ask HN: How to Build Likeable Product? - babayaga_
I have failed multiple times to build a successful product.<p>What are the solutions, tricks, and methods you are using to build a likeable product?
======
verdverm
No tricks, work with users, show them often, get constant feedback and
learnings.

Build, measure, learn. Also solve a real and important pain.

Try solution oriented thinking, as opposed to product.

